# CSL Club Rankings, Week 4, Girls Only



## Daniel Miller (Oct 3, 2016)

Here are the Club Rankings for Week 4.  It is for Girls' only.  The list ranks the competitiveness of club programs (not particular teams) vs. other club programs.  CSL has 73 clubs with 5 girls' teams or more (counting Socal Academy as a club).  Each of those clubs is in the table.  A team earns 3 points for a win, no points for a loss, and 1 point for a tie.  All the the clubs' girls' games have their points tallied, and then divided by the number of girls' games played.  The result is the average points per game earned by each clubs' girls' teams.  Each club ends up with a number between zero 0.00 and 3.00.

As a practical matter, any club that earns 2.00 points per game or above is doing spectacularly well.  Any club doing worse than 1.00 points per game is in serious need of an intervention.

The best club is La Mirada FC, followed by L.A. Galaxy San Diego, Apple Valley SC and NHB. Congratulations to these high performing girls' programs.

The worst club is Hollywood FC, preceded by Autobahn, Valley United and Corinthians.  These girls' programs are in obvious distress.
Rank ... Club ......  No. Girls' Teams....Record....Pts Per Game

1 …. La Mirada FC…. 6 …. 28-6-2 …. 2.39
2 …. L.A. Galaxy San Diego…. 10 …. 35-7-10 …. 2.21
3 …. Apple Valley SC…. 9 …. 41-15-5 …. 2.11
4 …. NHB…. 8 …. 31-12-3 …. 2.09
5 …. Eagles…. 19 …. 67-29-15 …. 1.95
6 …. California Premier League…. 5 …. 19-10-2 …. 1.91
7 …. Total Futbol Academy…. 7 …. 21-13-0 …. 1.85
8 …. FRAM…. 23 …. 68-36-20 …. 1.81
9 …. Celtic…. 12 …. 39-22-9 …. 1.8
10 …. Madrid Premier SC…. 8 …. 26-14-8 …. 1.79
11 …. Canyon FC…. 6 …. 19-12-3 …. 1.76
12 …. Empire SC…. 8 …. 24-14-7 …. 1.76
13 …. Albion SC OC…. 6 …. 20-13-4 …. 1.73
14 …. Riverside MGFM…. 13 …. 42-26-11 …. 1.73
15 …. Fullerton Rangers…. 13 …. 37-26-4 …. 1.72
16 …. Roadrunner United FC…. 5 …. 16-11-2 …. 1.72
17 …. Central California Aztecs…. 11 …. 35-22-12 …. 1.71
18 …. South Valley SC…. 13 …. 36-24-8 …. 1.71
19 …. Futbol Foundation of SC…. 9 …. 25-17-5 …. 1.71
20 …. Team USA…. 5 …. 15-9-6 …. 1.71
21 …. Oceanside Breakers… 5 …. 15-10-3 …. 1.71
22 …. AYSO Challenge…. 40 …. 122-80-28 …. 1.71
23 …. Oxnard United SC…. 7 …. 18-12-6 …. 1.67
24 …. SoCal Academy…. 6 …. 18-14-4 …. 1.67
25 …. Newbury Park SC…. 6 …. 16-12-5 …. 1.61
26 …. Santa Monica United…. 15 …. 41-33-9 …. 1.59
27 …. Union Indepeniente FC…. 7 …. 18-14-5 …. 1.59
28 …. L.A. Galaxy Bakersfield…. 9 …. 25-21-7 …. 1.55
29 …. Simi Valley FC Premier…. 7 …. 19-16-5 …. 1.55
30 …. Coastal Valley SC…. 18 …. 48-41-12 …. 1.54
31 …. Inland Empire Surf…. 42 …. 106-90-36 …. 1.53
32 …. Kickers Soccer Club…. 6 …. 15-13-5 …. 1.52
33 …. Pacific Soccer Club…. 10 …. 29-27-9 …. 1.48
34 …. Santa Barbara SC…. 11 …. 27-24-11 …. 1.48
35 …. Ventura County Fusion…. 10 …. 21-19-8 …. 1.48
36 …. Desert Elite FC…. 7 …. 19-19-4 …. 1.45
37 …. San Luis Obispo SC…. 7 …. 16-15-7 …. 1.45
38 …. Oxnard Wave…. 9 …. 25-26-3 …. 1.44
39 …. High Desert Premier…. 7 …. 20-19-8 …. 1.44
40 …. Inland United SC…. 9 …. 21-21-7 …. 1.43
41 …. North Valley SC…. 7 …. 15-16-3 …. 1.41
42 …. Rialto Fire…. 10 …. 24-25-7 …. 1.41
43 …. Inland Empire Premier…. 5 …. 10-10-6 …. 1.38
44 …. Desert United SC…. 6 …. 16-18-7 …. 1.34
45 …. YASC Spartans FC…. 17 …. 40-46-17 …. 1.33
46 …. California Elite SC…. 6 …. 16-19-6 …. 1.32
47 …. BYSC Corona…. 17 …. 38-45-16 …. 1.31
48 …. FC Long Beach…. 11 …. 27-33-10 …. 1.3
49 …. Simi Valley SC (Eclipse)…. 17 …. 43-54-12 …. 1.29
50 …. Palm Desert SC…. 5 …. 9-11-5 …. 1.28
51 …. Newcastle United…. 6 …. 15-20-3 …. 1.26
52 …. AC Brea…. 13 …. 27-37-5 …. 1.24
53 …. Crown City United…. 11 …. 21-31-9 …. 1.18
54 …. MSA FC…. 6 …. 12-18-3 …. 1.18
55 …. FC Golden State OC…. 6 …. 12-18-6 …. 1.17
56 …. Wolves FC…. 5 …. 8-13-2 …. 1.13
57 …. Milan Academy…. 12 …. 27-45-10 …. 1.11
58 …. Orcutt United SL…. 6 …. 11-19-4 …. 1.09
59 …. Albion SC…. 11 …. 24-32-6 …. 1.08
60 …. Ventura FC…. 9 …. 17-30-8 …. 1.07
61 …. L.A. Galaxy Conejo Valley…. 24 …. 43-76-21 …. 1.07
62 …. Orange County Premier…. 15 …. 29-46-9 …. 1.04
63 …. L.A. Premier…. 16 …. 25-47-8 …. 1.04
64 …. FC Golden State…. 10 …. 14-28-9 …. 1.01
65 …. Greater Long Beach SC…. 9 …. 15-30-11 …. 1.01
66 …. L.A. Salsa SC…. 5 …. 8-17-4 …. 0.97
67 …. Westminster SA…. 8 …. 12-25-2 …. 0.97
68 …. Claremont Stars…. 5 …. 8-17-2 …. 0.96
69 …. Necaxa USA FC…. 6 …. 10-25-2 …. 0.86
70 …. Corinthians SC…. 11 …. 14-44-2 …. 0.73
71 …. Valley United SC…. 7 …. 6-21-4 …. 0.71
72 …. Autobahn…. 5 …. 4-19-5 …. 0.61
73 …. Hollywood FC…. 6 …. 4-27-1 …. 0.41


----------



## soccerfannz (Oct 12, 2016)

A La Mirada FC fanatic.


----------



## breakthroughresearch (Oct 12, 2016)

This just in: Based on Daniel Miller's research, US Soccer has decided to La Mirada FC and Apple Valley SC to the Southwest Division of the Girls Development Academy.


----------



## socalkdg (Oct 12, 2016)

breakthroughresearch said:


> This just in: Based on Daniel Miller's research, US Soccer has decided to La Mirada FC and Apple Valley SC to the Southwest Division of the Girls Development Academy.


Having actually played one of Apple Valley teams, I can say they have good athletes, but didn't play possession soccer.   They were very solid.


----------



## *GOBEARGO* (Oct 13, 2016)

La Mirada FC...WTH?

Been around soccer for awhile, albeit on the boys side, but never heard of them. They must be good because they >2.00 points...I think


----------



## Round (Oct 13, 2016)

The only reason I would give this any validity is the low ranking of Albion, I like seeing that.


----------



## socalkdg (Oct 13, 2016)

I like that it is now only girls.  The problem is some teams are mostly bronze, while others face tougher competition with a number of teams at the silver and gold level.


----------



## outside! (Oct 13, 2016)

Then again, LAGSD has mostly Premier level teams in CSL.


----------



## Panenka (Oct 14, 2016)

Daniel Miller said:


> Here are the Club Rankings for Week 4.  It is for Girls' only.  The list ranks the competitiveness of club programs (not particular teams) vs. other club programs.  CSL has 73 clubs with 5 girls' teams or more (counting Socal Academy as a club).  Each of those clubs is in the table.  A team earns 3 points for a win, no points for a loss, and 1 point for a tie.  All the the clubs' girls' games have their points tallied, and then divided by the number of girls' games played.  The result is the average points per game earned by each clubs' girls' teams.  Each club ends up with a number between zero 0.00 and 3.00.
> 
> As a practical matter, any club that earns 2.00 points per game or above is doing spectacularly well.  Any club doing worse than 1.00 points per game is in serious need of an intervention.
> 
> ...


You have nothing better to do??


----------



## pewpew (Oct 15, 2016)

Panenka said:


> You have nothing better to do??


No...he doesn't. If you go back and see how DM originally started this whole "ratings" thread...you'll see how his original intention was to slam HFC. People (myself included) called him out on it asking what his beef was with this club. If you go back to "Week 2" you'll see this. When "Week 3" rolled around..I think people got the hint. Not ONE reply. Now that Week 4 is here..others either unknowingly (or knowingly..not that it matters) have begun posting in here again. Whatever reason he has an axe to grind with HFC is beyond me. My kid doesn't play for them but it just got kinda old in his previous posts where he slammed that club so much. I didn't want to post in the OP's threads anymore but since others gave life to Week 4 I thought I'd give a bit of insight. My .02


----------

